# 17th Century in 21th timeframe of a world



## lwhitehead (Jul 20, 2017)

hi folks I need to create a Fantasy world that's 17th Century in 21th timeframe, inspired by Discworld, Tales of Monkey Island, 


The main series focus on the Pirates of my world, and most of the action take place in Port Lucre (based on Port Royal), the island is based on Cuba landmass and Island of Juventvd (that's the Pirates Island, 


This setting has sutle satire, wordplay and puns, and Voodoo


I have to create my own Sea area based on the Caribbean and I using real Islands landmass, But I need help with 17th Century areas


Food, Healthcare, and Tabaco

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Jul 21, 2017)

what I need help with is names, of the European Nations and Baroque age itself, 

the island of Cuba in this world flip over and turned until it's a Z on the map, 


LW


----------



## lmarie (Jul 25, 2017)

Is this what your looking for? http://www.worldhistory.kenwackes.net/Unit_18M-Maps_16th-17th_Cent..html


----------



## lwhitehead (Aug 2, 2017)

That's maps, um I need help figuring out the Tech level, Later in the series it will be Napoleonic in style and Tech much how Discworld turned Edwardian.

As your know War tends to speed along the Tech reaching the common person, at the start of the series Flintlock Gunlocks on Cannons and Firearms.

LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Nov 25, 2017)

I still use help on this setting and world as well folks,

LW


----------



## moderan (Nov 26, 2017)

Try googling and doing your own legwork for a change.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 26, 2017)

If it's 17th century in the 21st, is there any 21st tech around?  Otherwise, make it what you want ti to be.


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought you were doing the Napoleonic era? You do realize the Napoleonic era was in the 19th century?


----------

